# I’m a Cellist, I arranged & recorded for 4 Cello « Fear Not This Night » !



## Cellofrag (Jan 6, 2019)

I arranged for 4 Cellos « Fear Not This Night », from Guild Wars 2 Soundtrack, played it, recorded & filmed it. Here is the result ! (60+ Hours of work)
This is an amateur work, but totally passionate 

If anyone interested, Sheet Music is in description. I arranged the orchestra & voice score, to a 4 Cello score.
Then I trained on my Cello, & recorded each 4 parts, mixed audio to get a better sound balance, editing it, & here is the video.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Very nice! Your time was well-spent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cellofrag (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks a lot for kind word <3


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Nice. I lile that.


----------

